# Tanker called 'Forth Bridge'



## dicamus (Jun 13, 2005)

Has anyone got a photograph of this vessel or any info on a website containing a picture please. I understand it is currently on charter to an unknown company and is trading mainly in the Caribbean. IMO number: 9041136 Call Sign: MQFN9 Gross tonnage: 3338 
Type of ship: Oil Products Tanker Year of build: 1992 
Flag: United Kingdom Status of ship: In Service 
Registered owner: FORTH TANKERS


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

She result of Shipman. Campbell Marine-Fleetman. Benmarine UK in 2004.
Gp


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

This should be her;


http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=97216


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Dick,

The link should work now.
*FORTH BRIDGE*









Home|Links|ClassDirect Live
LR WebsiteLR DirectoryClassification News
*Vessel Status - 9041136*

Vessel Details
IMO Number:9041136Class Status:LR ClassedClassification:+100A1Survey Types:SS 10/02Hull Notationil tanker (Double Hull)
ESPMachinery Notation:+LMC
UMSWithdrawal Notation:Suspension Notation:Owner:Forth Tankers PLCFlag:United Kingdom


----------



## kevhogg (Jul 20, 2005)

*forth bridge*

Forth Bridge is owned by Forth Tankers ltd of Edinburgh and managed by Campbell Maritime of South Shields. this is up to date as I only paid off her yesterday 21/03/06 in Aruba.
Kev


----------



## Viktor (Aug 14, 2007)

*Forth Bridge*

I took a photo of her in St. Thomas January 19, 2007.

I've attached the image ( I think)

Viktor


----------

